# Child Proofing The Screen Door?



## Fighting Irish (Nov 20, 2006)

I have a 16 month old who wants to get into everything!!! I don't trust the plastic screen door latch...with the 4 foot drop and all! Has anyone else had to tackle this issue? I came up with a few ideas but they all involved screwing into the screen door and it is not thick enought to put any screws through. I had a child latch for an appliance but it relied on a flimsy piece of two sided tape. We are headin out this weekend and I will probably use a bungee cord around the exterior and interior assist handle, but would like to come up with something more permanent, not to mention easier on the eyes...Thanks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What about a baby gate? This would work great on our front door, but not on the back door.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Irish,

Looking at your floorplan, you only have the one door to contend with. I'm with Jim, can you install a baby gate between the sink wall and the tv/shelf/closet?

Only other idea I have is a playpen or keep the outside door locked when you're inside with baby









baby bungee??


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Baby gate sounds like the best coarse of action here

Don


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I vote for a baby gate...
You can get the non-perminent "pressure"mount kind
that has a swinging door so to speak.
That way when you dont need the gate and
would like to go in and out freely, you can
maybe strap it open. Maybe something like ...










MaeJae


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'd think the baby gate hooked up before you get to the door would work.

If not, duct tape to the rescue. Tape that little booger to the wall!









Just kidding, of course.

Mark


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Since we were doing a lot of camping with our granddaughter (she just turned 3), I installed an old fashioned screen door hook and eye-screw up out of her reach. Yes, it did mean drilling a small hole in the door for the eye-screw. But it does the job. 
I also installed a screen door grill to keep her from pushing the screen out. (see picture below)

Bob


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What about a baby gate? This would work great on our front door, but not on the back door.


That is what we used while our kids were small. Worked very well. We used the expandable type.

Thor


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

I would be concerned the walls in a trailer are not strong enough to use the pressure fit gate. If anyone has done this and it works please let me know.

My 18 mo old took a bad spill out the door on one occasion. She was fine but it scared the bejesus out of me! Since then we make sure the latch catches securely and watch her closely. I am planning on adding the screen gaurd also.
Don


----------



## Fighting Irish (Nov 20, 2006)

[quote name='redmonaz' date='Jan 24 2007, 07:41 AM' post='183030']
I would be concerned the walls in a trailer are not strong enough to use the pressure fit gate. If anyone has done this and it works please let me know.

I had the same concern, but I will give it a try. I have about a 2 inch opening on the sink wall, between the fire extinguisher and the fold up table to mount it. Thanks for the ideas...any others, let me know.


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What about a baby gate? This would work great on our front door, but not on the back door.


Our youngest will be 8 or 9 months old & probably will be crawling when we head out camping this spring, so I had planned on using a baby gate also. I think it will work just fine.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

We use a pressure gate on the front door. There is a small foyer so the gate is back from the door. If he pushed it over he is still not going out the door. This works very well for us. And with number four just walking now we will be using it for a while.

Jared


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MaeJae said:


>


At the risk of incurring all of your wrath....this is exactly the gate we use with our 2 VERY friendly Shetland Sheepdogs, the larger of which will happily throw himself at the door to greet a visitor if given the opportunity and/or stand up on his hind legs and open the door (if the screen slide happens to be left open)!!! If it will restrain/resist 22 lbs at full force, it will also protect the 2-legged babies.

As for the TT walls supporting the force. You really don't have alot of force there....just enough to hold the gate in place with a bit of pressure applied (even the standing toddler is unlikely to apply as much pressure as our wild, 22lb door watcher!)


----------

